# FreeBSD and FreeNAS



## sg4rb0 (May 31, 2014)

I have a FreeNAS server running on FreeBSD.  Apart from the 10,000 problems I've had and fixed, I'm stuck with something where *I* do a wget for a file (just downloading iperf) and its downloading ok until it tries to write the file to my downloads folder.  The error  is:

```
Cannot write to 'download' (read-only file system).
```

I've just about had enough of FreeBSD.  Can anyone tell me how I can give full permissions to do everything for everyone to every folder.  I couldn't give 7 shiny shits about security at this point.  I'm sick of problems using freebsd FreeBSD and FreeNAS.


----------



## fonz (May 31, 2014)

_Folders_ are usually in your e-mail _directory_. But chmod(1) probably does what you (think you) want. However, the error message is pretty clear: the filesystem you're trying to write to has been mounted read-only. You'll probably want to edit your /etc/fstab file, if that's how FreeNAS works anyway (this is a FreeBSD forum). Or specify a different downloads _directory_ to wget.


----------



## sg4rb0 (May 31, 2014)

My FreeNAS is running on freebsd FreeBSD. I don't see why everything has got to be so hard? I just want to download a file.  I have no idea what you want me to edit in /etc/fstab?


----------



## fonz (May 31, 2014)

As stated above, the filesystem you're trying to download to has apparently been mounted read-only. That's probably something FreeNAS does.

Can you post the exact directory you're trying to save the download in, as well as the contents of /etc/fstab?

Edit: I probably should have pointed this out right away, but this thread (which is actually marked "REQUIRED READING") mentions a FreeNAS forum and mailing list. They probably know more about the specifics of FreeNAS (and how it's different from FreeBSD) than we do.


----------



## wblock@ (May 31, 2014)

sg4rb0 said:
			
		

> My FreeNAS is running on FreeBSD.



That is a misunderstanding.  Each time they build a new version of FreeNAS, they take a base FreeBSD system and customize it.  Some things are added, some are removed, and it is a mistake to think it acts like an unmodified FreeBSD system.



> I don't see why everything has got to be so hard? I just want to download a file.  I have no idea what you want me to edit in /etc/fstab?



Not everything is easy.  But in this case, you might be making it harder by treating FreeNAS as if it were an ordinary FreeBSD system.


----------



## sg4rb0 (May 31, 2014)

Ok, so it's FreeNAS that I hate then and not FreeBSD? Well I can tell you now, FreeNAS has about three hours left to live on that machine. I dislike it.  And no, I can't give you the exact directory it's trying to download to because it doesn't tell you. It*'*s crap*.*


----------



## fonz (May 31, 2014)

sg4rb0 said:
			
		

> Well I can tell you now, FreeNAS has about three hours left to live on that machine.


Perhaps in those three hours somebody on the FreeNAS forums can help you


----------



## Nukama (Jun 1, 2014)

sg4rb0, you know where to post your questions to get a qualified answer regarding Free*NAS*?

The system is mounted read-only and isn't supposed to be modified like a real FreeBSD system. You can't (easily) install software under the base system, only inside jails.   Apart from that, Iperf is installed in the base FreeNAS system.

BTW, pools should be mounted under following path: /mnt/$POOLNAME/$DATASETNAME. In your case I assume this path: /mnt/vol1/Movies. There you should be able to save files, if the permissions are set correctly.  Refer to your FreeNAS documentation for setting permission through the WebGUI.

If you've questions regarding configuration software inside a jail on FreeNAS you're welcome here.  These jails behave similar to a real FreeBSD system.

It would be wise to state your goals. And your steps you undertake to reach that goal.  Maybe you're desperately trying to climb a mountain which has an elevator inside.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 1, 2014)

FreeNAS is great for what it is.  However, it sounds like it is not what you need.  I suspect that you are trying to write to a directory that's part of the FreeNAS system, and it has everything set to readonly except configuration settings.


----------



## sg4rb0 (Jun 1, 2014)

Ok I understand you guys.  I've moved these questions to the FreeNAS forum.  I didn't realise how FreeNAS worked with FreeBSD.  I thought I could just make changes in the FreeBSD shell and FreeNAS would sync them.  It's definitely not the case.


----------



## Oko (Jun 5, 2014)

sg4rb0 said:
			
		

> I have a FreeNAS server running on FreeBSD.  Apart from the 10,000 problems I've had and fixed, I'm stuck with something where *I* do a wget for a file (just downloading iperf) and its downloading ok until it tries to write the file to my downloads folder.  The error  is:
> 
> ```
> Cannot write to 'download' (read-only file system).
> ...



FreeNAS is embedded system and OS partitions are mounted read only. That is why you can't save files in other locations except on the ZFS volume (usually /mnt/volume_name)


----------

